# Can't post a new thread :(



## pulsedownloader (Apr 25, 2018)

Everytime I post a new thread I get his message:

Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.

I can't even post the content here that I'm trying to post, but basically it has a link to our website, and some images in it. Any ideas?


----------



## fretti (Apr 25, 2018)

Maybe new members can‘t start threads with pictures and links. Post a few things in other threads and see if it works then.
Could be for security reasons that your first message can‘t be a completely new thread...


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 25, 2018)

OK thanks, I'll give that a go and also post on a few threads too


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 25, 2018)

pulsedownloader said:


> Everytime I post a new thread I get his message:
> 
> Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.
> 
> I can't even post the content here that I'm trying to post, but basically it has a link to our website, and some images in it. Any ideas?



Yes, *new* members need to have posted at least 3 posts before they can posts URLs. 

Welcome!

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 25, 2018)

pulsedownloader said:


> OK thanks, I'll give that a go and also post on a few threads too


It's a spam prevention thing, so robots can't create new accounts and post spam links. I think the setting is that you need three posts to get link-posting abilities. Knock on wood, the policy seems to work, so we're keeping things as they are.

Admittedly, this measure is a problem from time to time, because new companies often don't already have a posting history before their debut announcement. FWIW, we can artificially bump your post count in those cases. Not necessary in your case, since you're already good to go, but in case other companies read this, send us an email and we'll bump your count.


----------



## brandonwamsley (Feb 1, 2020)

fretti said:


> Maybe new members can‘t start threads with pictures and links. Post a few things in other threads and see if it works then.
> Could be for security reasons that your first message can‘t be a completely new thread...


Can new members start threads?


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 1, 2020)

brandonwamsley said:


> Can new members start threads?



Welcome to VI-Control! Yes new members certainly can. But they cannot include links in them until they have written 3 posts. So you could *introduce yourself*, reply to a few other posts in topics that interest you, etc. Once you have 3 posts, then the restriction for URLs will be automatically lifted. 

Hope this helps! 

Andre


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 1, 2020)

I could be wrong, but I think we changed it to 1 previous post instead 3.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 1, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I could be wrong, but I think we changed it to 1 previous post instead 3.



Hmmmm... then I have no idea.


----------

